
Show HN: Running pace calculator - jacobevelyn
https://pace.ninja
======
zimpenfish
Think it needs some more instructions. "26.2 in 4" gives nothing. Clicking on
"marathon" gives nothing. Only when you've typed in a valid (with no real
hints) distance does it tell you what's a valid duration.

Also it seems very confused: "100y in 16m" says "Zoom! That's almost as fast
as a James Bond car heli-skiing in the Swiss Alps." I'm pretty sure he was
going faster than 9km a day there...

~~~
jacobevelyn
Thanks! Yeah I've played around with instructions a few times but it could
definitely be clearer.

------
chatmasta
I'm a former college distance runner. This is neat. I always converted pace in
my head, but this would be useful as an app I could quickly check. Since it's
presumably all frontend JS, have you considered enabling it as an offline app
so people can keep it on their home screen? I've done this before and it's
pretty easy - you just need to make sure to include a cache manifest listing
all the files required to run offline, and a favicon set with icons for
iOS/android (google "favicon generator").

In terms of mobile UI, it might be nice to eliminate the need to scroll to see
results. See if you can fit the whole interaction in one screen (maybe push up
the inputs to make room for the results).

~~~
jacobevelyn
Thanks for the feedback! I'll see what I can do to make the results easier to
see on mobile. I have thought about looking into making it offline; haven't
gotten around to that yet but I'll prioritize it higher!

------
prestonbriggs
Rounding to the nearest second would be fine. Including the pace for 400
meters would be nice for track-oriented users.

~~~
jacobevelyn
Thanks! That's super helpful.

------
jacobevelyn
Hey HN! I'm a runner and was unhappy with all of the pace calculator websites
I could find—they were awkward, slow, confusing, couldn't handle arbitrary
distances, or couldn't extrapolate, say, a mile pace into a 10k time. This is
my attempt at something less terrible!

I'd really appreciate any feedback!

